
Show HN: Shit I Read - s1mpl3
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shitiread.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shitiread.com</a>
======
bramm
So... nothing?

~~~
s1mpl3
I see 42 books no?

